# widget et dashboard sur mac os X 10.3.9



## mafiach (26 Janvier 2007)

bonsoir! 
j'ai un ibook d'il y a deux ans, avec un système Mac OS X 10.3.9

je voudrais avoir des widgets sur mon ordinateur
et je ne sais pas si avec cette version antérieure au lancement du dashboard et des widgets, je peux en installer, en avoir, en télécharger....

si quelqu'un peut me dire si je peux en avoir, et comment faire.....
ce serait super!

je vous remercie!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2007)

Non mais YahooWidgetEngine.


----------

